# Question on a CFL grow



## john blaze (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey guys. This'll be my first closet grow and I'm going with CFL's for a couple reasons.

Anyway, I have a bunch of blubs. Half 6500K and half 2700K. I planned on using all the 6500K from seed up until I'm ready to flower, then switch out all the 6500K's for 2700K's to finish off the grow.

My question is whether or not this sounds good. Does a sprout/seedling need any of the lower Kelvin spectrum? Should I use the lights like I described, or should there be a mix of the different bulbs at different points? If so, at what ratio?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 13, 2006)

I use a 50/50 mix of both soft white and cool white for vegatative growth. it covers the spectrum IMHO. but fact is the Veg. prefers the blue spectrum more during veg.


----------

